# Frothy mouth/sluggish? Help :(



## kellybee (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,
I haven't posted before, but I have a question about my hedgehog.

Her name is baby, and she is probably about 4 or 5 years old now (adopted her a couple years ago at an unknown age). She is a beautiful albino girl, and has never had any health problems. 
She's active on her wheel every night, has been eating the same food since I got her, loves mealworms, and likes to be curled up under her blanky every morning over her heating pad.










In the past two days I've noticed her acting a little...weird. She seems dazed and confused, and will just stand in one spot and stare at nothing. She even stood with her head under her blanket for a while (which was a little funny, but I'm worried). Mostly what I'm worried about is that she has been frothy around her mouth. And not in the good 'I found something new so I'm going to slime myself' kind of way. She is constantly licking her mouth, and it looks like she is foaming or salivating too much. I wiped all the froth away from her mouth this morning with a tissue. She didn't run on her wheel last night, and she hardly fought me when I had her on her back to wipe her mouth like she usually does 

Any suggestions/advice before I consult a vet? I don't know if I'm overreacting, I'm just used to the way she has normally behaved and this is definitely not the way. I'm also not new with hedgehogs, I've owned two prior to her.

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It sounds like a vet is definitely needed. The problem with her mouth sounds like there could be some sort of growth or tumour. Can you get a good look inside her mouth?

But it seems like a vet visit is in order. 

Also what is the cage temp at? A lot of times, as hedgies grow older, they require higher temperatures.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, ditto. A vet visit is needed. It sounds like she has a mouth issue which may be some rotten teeth, abscess or tumour. Hopefully, not the later as the other issues can be solved.


----------



## kellybee (Nov 25, 2010)

I just went to check out her mouth. I couldn't get a look inside...she HATES being on her back, so she squirms like crazy. There's definitely something wrong though, she's very frothy and constantly licking her mouth. She's getting shavings all stuck around the outside of her poor wee mouth 

I don't think heat is the problem. Although, now that I think of it, she has been sleeping sprawled out instead of a ball. Maybe her cage is too hot for her, and that's why she is frothing? She has lots of water, so I don't think she's dehydrated. Certainly not cold though, she was warm when I was holding her. 

 I've never had a sick hedgie before.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

To put your mind at ease, you should definitely book a vet appointment asap(mouth complications can go downhill very fast). 

Has she been able to eat? Have you counted her kibble and know how much she normally eats? It'll give you an idea on how much her mouth is bothering her. But definitely get her to the vet as soon as you can to avoid further complications.


----------



## kellybee (Nov 25, 2010)

If she ate anything last night, it wasn't very much. I didn't hear her eating and her food dish is still full. 

I'll make a vets appointment ASAP. My poor sick baby.

Thanks for your help guys!! I appreciate it.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Get her in and get her checked out. Hopefully its something minor, like a loose tooth.

In the mean time you may try softening some of her food, and putting it in bed with her. If her mouth is sore for some reason, it may be easier for her to eat.


----------



## kellybee (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm going to clean out her cage and give everything a full washing just in case. I noticed her chasing some kind of bug a couple days ago, maybe whatever it was stung her or something and it's making her frothy? Long shot..haha. 

I got her some meal worms to try and coax her to eat something in the meantime.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

jeremiah was doing this yesterday when i cut his nails (this was after i noticed the lump under his chin). took him to the vet today and turns out to most likely (no gas to really get a good look at the teeth yet, but we will do immediately if it doesn't get better) be that he just got a quill to the chin that got infected. luckily something minor, but with mouth issues i definitely got him into the vet immediately to make sure as they can be very serious very quick.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Let us know how everything went at the vets. 

My Zoey was acting a bit "off" & wasn't eating as much - it ended up that she had several loose teeth & a gum infection. She's had to have a total of about 6 teeth removed over the last several months & has been on antibiotics. Nothing beats a good vet visit. If they aren't acting normal - & you know what's normal for them, always follow your instincts & get them checked out. It sounds like you know her pretty well. I hope it goes well.


----------



## kellybee (Nov 25, 2010)

I had to have Baby put down a couple hours ago 

I took her to the vet this morning and it turns out she had a tumor in her tongue. They had to put her under to get a good look at her mouth, and they showed me it was swollen and sore-looking. It almost looked like she had chomped really hard on her tongue, but the vet said at her age it was almost certain to be a tumor/some kind of cancer.
I could have had the cells on her tongue tested, but she would have needed a feeding tube inserted so she could eat for a few weeks, and a lot of medicine, and at her age she might not have survived the stress. She was also in high discomfort, and probably pain, so I thought it was best for her just to go to hedgehog heaven. 

The vet was amazing about it though. She woke Baby up again so I could say goodbye, and gave me some time alone before they put her down. I was just sad I couldn't give her one last mealworm...I tried but she couldn't even eat that. Sniff. I'll miss my beautiful little girl.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry.

It was great that you got to say goodbye. I know she will live forever in your heart. 

Hugs

Donna


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear you two had to part. 

You gave her such a wonderful home full of love for so long, 

*** HUGS ***


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))   

I am sorry for your loss. They are with us for such a short time aren't they?
You got to say goodbye - that is so sweet.

One day at a time........it will start to feel better in a little while. I lost my darling feline Fiona in July 2011 - she was 16 and I still don't miss the chance to think of her when I walk thru the house etc. 

Kathy


----------



## kellybee (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. I am very happy I got to say goodbye to her, and be there with her.

Kathy I'm sorry about your cat, that must have been hard...16 years is a long time.

This is Baby all sleepy after the vet woke her up so I could say goodbye. The pictures I took really made me realize how old she was starting to look. And now that I think of it, I'm pretty sure she was going to be 6 years old in February...so she did live a long hedgie life. 









Us saying goodbye.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

kellybee said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone. I am very happy I got to say goodbye to her, and be there with her.
> 
> Kathy I'm sorry about your cat, that must have been hard...16 years is a long time.
> 
> ...


Thanks........ your pictures are so precious and wonderful things to treasures. She was just a lovely creature! Prayers for you. <3 Kathy


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

glad you got to say goodbye and got those last pics. they are something you will cherish forever (i still look at my lost babies pictures daily, some are even 8x10's framed now around the house and sitting by their urn). 

sorry about your loss, it's rough...hang in there. i'm not going to say it gets better because it doesn't. the pain will always be there, but it does become a little more easily managed as time goes on.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. She was a beautiful girl. 

Hugs


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Baby is so precious. Bless you as your heart heals and days become filled more with good memories than sad ones. HUGS.


----------



## purrball2007 (Oct 6, 2011)

Uuugh, I've been following this thread quietly and just caught up on how things ended up. I'm sooo sorry.  Warm wishes and deepest condolences.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

*hugs*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was lovely.


----------



## RedBisou (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, she was such a pretty girl. You did the right thing though, taking her to the vet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh gosh, that is so sad.  I'm so sorry! She lived a great long life though and you did everything for her. (hugs)


----------

